# New Clarity on Taurus TCP problem.



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I was struggling to make the problem that I was having clear in previous videos. It is a manufacturing difference that is very hard to illustrate on video. If you have the barrels in front of you it is plain as day. Three trips back and they couldn't fix the problem. I guess I have to try to be a loud as possible to get their attention so they finally replace the gun with something that functions properly.

YouTube - ‪Taurus TCP 738 Manufacturing Problems/Inconsistencies‬‏

Here is my video update. I feel it shows the problem very clearly.

In case I wasn't clear before...DON"T BUY TAURUS! A "lifetime warranty" is only as good as their gunsmiths, which obviously aren't any good.

If you have a spare six minutes, watch all three videos to get a clear background on the problem. You won't regret it. I could save you a lot of money.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm really surprised that they don't ship you a new one.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Hell hath no fury like a guy on You Tube with a video camera. :mrgreen:

Not only are the angles different the left and right side wall thicknesses are different too. It is apparent when viewing the video.

I have found that when a manufacturer has no answer that is satisfactory from their point of view, they will attempt to ignore the problem.

I would try a different approach.

_Dear Taurus,

Since you have not been able to resolve this issue, please arrange a full refund for the original purchase price of $XXX.00. There are many other options out there for pocket weapons and I think at this point in the discussions that I would be better served by purchasing a different product.

Regards,

Kyro_


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Packard, you are on the right track there. The problem is that I have already purchased a Cross Breed holster for it. That isn't going to work with another make/model of gun. Unless they refund my money for that too, which I see as very unlikely. 

If I had no idea what the problem was I would want a refund. But I know exactly what the problem is, and it is very simple to fix. I can't believe they didn't fix it after the last time (third time) I sent it in. Did you see the inserts? How could I be any clearer? They have sent the wrong shape barrel THREE TIMES! 

In the mean time I have had my attorney write a letter demanding a replacement. They have about five days left to respond before I get really nasty. I will join every gun forum I can find and post my story. 

For the record, all my communication with them has been cordial. They are always very nice on the phone and I have been very nice back. I have had to bite my tongue not to scream at them but I haven't...yet. Anyway, I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

kyroguy said:


> Packard, you are on the right track there. The problem is that I have already purchased a Cross Breed holster for it...


Doesn't Crossbreed have the option of getting replacement Kydex components to fit different guns? I thought they did.

If so, you would only need that small component.

Over the years I've probably spent as much on holsters as guns. And whenever I would sell a gun I would throw in the leather as part of the deal.

I think of holsters as part of the cost of handgunning (much like ammo). And holsters are a consumable too--they wear out and have to be replaced.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you can afford to have your attorney write a letter you can afford a new holster. You can sell the Xbreed holster on a Taurus gun forum in no time and recoup your loss. Gun forum guys are always looking for slightly used stuff they know works. Or if you buy a LCP or similar sized weapon with your refund money and you are patient and observant enough, you could *gently* heat the Kydex on the holster with a heat gun, with the new weapon in it, and press with a gloved hand and it will fit the new gun no problem.

I say take Packards advice get a new gun and if you have too, sell the Xbreed and buy a new one for the new weapon you choose. I would want this over and I would want a reliable gun fast more then I'd want a gun from a company that can't make something work just because I own a 60 dollar holster that fits it. Thats like saying I can't get rid of it I still have bullets left in my way of thinking.

RCG


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you buy your Taurus before or after you found this forum?


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I hear what you all are saying. The thing is I actually like the gun overall. I know that sounds nuts at this point but that is the truth. I like the way it fits in my hand and I like the layout. I just want it fixed, and I know exactly what it will take to do that. Sure I could junk or sell the holster, and I can afford a new one. At this point though, it's the principle. 

I found this forum before I bought the gun. Yes, I read the reviews. I read as many as I could find online. They ended up being a little positive and a little negative. At purchase time I looked at everything and made my choice. Competitive price, great warranty, perfect fit, I chose the TCP. What kind of company can give a lifetime warranty if they suck? Well I guess I found out...

I can't believe nobody has commented on the inserts I included with the gun. Did you see them in the video near the end? If I wasn't so mad it would almost be comical. The problem is so obvious I have related it to others this way. If you bought a car with square wheels and sent it back for repair because the wheels didn't roll. You included a note with it telling the dealer to replace the wheels with round ones. You even include a picture of a square and a picture of a circle for reference in case there is any confusion. You do this three times. They send it back with a fresh set of square wheels every time. You want to scream and strangle them. It is really that obvious. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I did that I wouldn't care how good my butt felt in the seat of my Taurus, I'd get an Impala or Camary or 200........principle be dam ned I want a car that gets me somewhere. Thats what cars are for. If your TCP isn't fixed yet it's not protecting you its a giant Taurus paper weight. Get a gun that works! These are all meaningless if you can't put a bullet through it.....Competitive price, great warranty, perfect fit.....you left out the most important thing......does it work.

RCG


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you are right, recoilguy. Your post is what I needed to hear. I am going to pursue a refund. They aren't worth it. I have another carry pistol that I can use in the mean time so it is not like I am without protection. But I need to get my cash back and buy something that is going to work.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Taurus' engineers have designed some very appealing looking weapons. On paper they look great. But those designs have been sabotaged either by purchasing (by buying inferior materials) or by manufacturing (by having poor controls over production). 

In any case, as of this date is still seems to be that Taurus' manufacturing/purchasing have sufficiently undermined appealing designs to the point where they are not acceptable.

Since I believe that the problems are deep seated, fixing this problem will not assure you of a reliable weapon. Some other shortcoming will appear in the future and bite you on the ass.

We've all known cars that we would love to drive, but not to own. I had a friend in the 1960s who had an XKE Jaguar. He got in the habit of calling ahead and saying, "I'm leaving now. Either I will be there in about 20 minutes or I won't arrive at all."

I think the Taurus falls in the same catagory as the old XKE (which was not old at the time--just 2 or 3 years old), having visual and tactile appeal, but so unreliable as to make it terminally flawed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Aaaah, the Jaguar: Every part that fell off was constructed of the very best materials, using the very best English engineering principles.

While English manufacturers were still using the Whitworth-style thread, the owner of one of their automobiles had to spend a couple of hours, every weekend, going around and tightening all of its bolts.

In the same vein, it looks to me as if Taurus guns are the same sort of do-it-yourself projects.


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, the letter worked. They are refunding my money. Now to move on to a better weapon. I guess I should move up in caliber. The Taurus was a .380. I am thinking of going with 9mm or .40. Any suggestions for make/model? I prefer a "slim" as I am not a big guy and I am concerned about the ease of concealing something too big. I looked at a Walther slimline at one point and it was appealing but what else is out there? Any other suggestions for consideration of different calibers?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

"Slim" is relative. The Glock 36 is relatively slim. It is supposed to be quite reliable. It is a major caliber weapon (.45) and that should be reassuring. It is 1.18" thick.

The Walther PPS is slimmer yet and is available in 9mm or 40 caliber. It is fairly expensive.

The Kel-tec PF-9 is a 9mm weapon and quite inexpensive. It has adjustable sights and the early glitches have all been corrected. It is a very small weapon in a major caliber and I doubt that it would be much fun to shoot.

If I had to choose, I would take the Glock 36. Glocks don't seem to wear out.


----------

